# Mix and match question



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi I'm sure this has been asked a lot. Can I use a 6700 crank with a 6800 gruppo?

Thank you


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

http://productinfo.shimano.com/download/pdf/com/1.0/en


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

So is that a yes or no?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

antihero77 said:


> Hi I'm sure this has been asked a lot. Can I use a 6700 crank with a 6800 gruppo?
> 
> Thank you


Yes, there are no compatibility issues with those cranksets as long as the number of teeth on the large chainring is the same.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------

